# ocean wind damage - routine



## nvpd (Dec 6, 2001)

I have begun a landscape/nursery business and one of my first jobs was to install spruce trees (6 ft tall) exposed to a North wind on the North shore of Prince Edward Island - Canada. The aim was to provide a vision screen along one side of this property. 

The trees are in the open, on a hill, and about 200 ft from shore yet they are doing very poorly(needles turning brown at thends of most branches). I believe they are being damaged by wind - not salt spray nor lack of water. 

I have pruned the trees back yet I expect to relplace most this spring. Can you recommend a tree which can thrive in a windy environment? This customer needs something which can survive in a rather windy environment.


----------



## Jay Banks (Dec 6, 2001)

What are the native evergreen trees in your area? Will Whitecedar grow there?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 6, 2001)

I agree with Jay, look around for native plants in the same envirnment. Here on the edge of the Lake there are some areas where only Juniperus comunus will grow well.


----------



## nvpd (Dec 7, 2001)

Spruce is very native to the area and the location. The existing trees near the house (new) are stunted/deformed and have few branches on the Northern side. I was hoping the addition of the house to the property would change the wind pattern enough to make a differrence - it may not have. I planted red or black spruce and I may have been better off with white spruce.

We do have Eastern White Cedar - but not much. The main focus of the Department of forestry over the years has been to promote re-forestation with marketable species. 

Thank you very much for your quick responses.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 7, 2001)

If the plants were purchased there may be a regiuonal variety problem. The specimin you have is not from local seed soorce so it is not adapted to the harsh environment.


----------



## nvpd (Dec 8, 2001)

Thanks again. I dug these trees myself with my own spade- so I am totally responsible. They are from local seed.

I have recently learned that red oak will do well on the shore in a windy environment. I have also been told that Austrian pine will do well. I will not use the pine as it is not from the Acadian Forest. I think I will stick to white spruce and red oak - thanks again. This is a great forum


----------



## treeclimber165 (Dec 8, 2001)

Perhaps rather than planting a single row you could plant a staggered double or triple row. The first row would be 'sacrificed' but provide some protection to the row behind it. Perhaps just enough protection for the trees to get established.


----------

